# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Linux >  technology NANO bào chế dược chất cây nghệ vàng  một dược chất quý đc chiết xuất

## vtnn2017a@

Theo các nhà khoa học, Curcumin, một dược chất quý đc chiết xuất từ cây Nghệ vàng, có rất nhiều hoạt tính sinh học quý như tác dụng chống viêm, chống oxy hóa, kháng khuẩn, bảo đảm an toàn gan mật, chống viêm loét dạ dày tá tràng, viêm khớp…

==>> Xem thêm :      unti k học viện quân y  

quan trọng, các nghiên cứu và phân tích cũng minh chứng Curcumin tàn phá tế bào ung thư rất mạnh và có công dụng giỏi với cùng 1 số bệnh ung thư như: tuyến tụy, vú, phổi, dạ dày, da, trực tràng. Không những thế Curcumin có chức năng dung nạp tốt, bình yên trong cả khi sử dụng với liều cao và kéo dãn.

Curcumin đc bào chế bằng công nghệ nano giúp tăng cường độ tan, nâng cấp độ hấp thu, ổn định đồng độ trong máu, tăng hiệu quả điều trị bệnh, đồng thời có thể gắn những nhân tố hướng đích để tăng công dụng diệt tế bào ung thư của Curcumin.

bên trên thế giới có đến 254 bằng ý tưởng sáng tạo ứng dụng Nano Curcumin trong điều trị một trong những bệnh đặc biệt quan trọng trong điều trị ung thư, tim mạch, dạ dày và cơ xương khớp. hập tốt, đạt nồng độ cao, trong những lúc curcumin ít tan và gần như không có tác dụng xâm nhập vào các tế bào & khối tế bào ung thư. Đồng thời nano curcumin có tác dụng hủy diệt tế bào ung thư vú, ưng thư phổi, trực tràng ở nồng độ quá thấp, còn curcumin phải ở nồng độ gấp hàng chục lần mới có khả năng.





==>>  Tham khảo:     Thanh đường Gamosa  

Tại nước ta , Với trang thiết bị máy móc đồng hóa, văn minh. đc đầu tư chi tiêu từ nguồn chi phí trong phòng nước, dòng sản phẩm Nano curcumin tam thất xạ đen. là hiệu quả sau lâu đời phân tích của tập thể những nhà khoa học, giáo sư, y bac sĩ học viện. đó là công trình có giá trị thực tiễn cao đã được kiểm chứng lâm sàng trong vô số nhiều năm qua.

*Nguồn: Tổng hợp trên mạng*

----------

